# Approvals for citizenship applications rise steeply in Australia



## Tachibana (May 20, 2018)

This is government propaganda. Wait times for Australian citizenship are ludicrously slow. My husband, a long time PR holder in Australia, applied for his citizenship a year ago. Since then he has heard nothing. They don’t even automate the system to send you an email once in a while to say you are still being processed. For someone who has been living in Australia for a number of years it should be easy to check their credentials and process them fairly quickly. It is a disgrace applicants are forced to wait more than a year.


----------

